# Alden Plain Toe Blucher



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

For close to $500, this is a gorgeous shoe in shell cordovan. But where do you Alden wearers wear them? With suits and sportcoats just like a wing tip? It seem more casual, but is classified as a dress shoe? The black looks dressier, but my question goes to the bergundy color. When, where and how do you wear these bluchers?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I have them in cigar, and BB version in #8. I tend to wear the cigar one with more casual (sportcoat) outfits. #8 is more versatile and really classic, it don't wear it with suits (merely because there are better options), but they would look good with a dark suit (lack of storm welt on BB helps). If you dislike bluchers with suits, disregard the last sentence.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

With suits, slacks, trousers, khakis, jeans. With slacks cut 3 inches too high if you're Thom Browne.

To work, parties, dinners, dates, shopping, lunches, drinks, weddings, funerals, trips. 

I consider it a versatile shoe, especially in burgundy, #8.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow, with the opinions of the real expert cordovanites endorsing this baby, I had better look at it more closely.


----------



## CCEGerry (Feb 25, 2007)

I would have said they could be worn well with anything but a suit. It seems, though, that there are many who would wear it with one. I wonder if the difference in opinion hails from regional peculiarities of dress. In Massachusetts, it would be observed as not necessarily an appropriate choice by certain circles. Of course, generally, few would take notice.
The previous reply from a New Yorker seems to indicate the same hesitation to that end. It's a beautiful shoe, though, regardless of with what it's paired.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CCEGerry said:


> I would have said they could be worn well with anything but a suit. It seems, though, that there are many who would wear it with one. I wonder if the difference in opinion hails from regional peculiarities of dress. In Massachusetts, it would be observed as not necessarily an appropriate choice by certain circles. Of course, generally, few would take notice.
> The previous reply from a New Yorker seems to indicate the same hesitation to that end. It's a beautiful shoe, though, regardless of with what it's paired.


CCEGerry,
Welcome to the forum
I agree with leathersoul that the alden 990 in burgundy, cigar and black shell cordovan could be worn with a suit.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

I think if one is to slowly, and with economic saavy, build a Shell collection, the first two shoes to get as the foundation of such would be first a work horse long wing, and then second a real decent pair of loafers, and then build from there. That gets the basics covered to start. So that is how I have started, and will think of the bluchers and other options later possibly as a third dimension. I am sure I will become addicted to the longwings, as such are so trad and beckon back to an earlier America that some of us will have to keep alive. 

A screaming cat outside woke me up out of a sound sleep....and here I am with you guys, unable to get back to sleep. Look what you've done to me. 

I think I will watch an episode of ROME.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

In black cordo, these are the PERFECT shoe for military dress. Class A and Class B uniform and the upcoming ASU.

Problem is I can't spring the coin for them currently, but love them and would love to have a pair.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I too have been looking to buy this shoe and agree with others about their versatility. In fact, I think it may be the most versatile shoe in the Alden line (sorry LHS fans, it's just how I feel...) in that it can work with a suit, with chinos or perhaps even with 501s. I posted last week about a slightly used pair that was just on eBay, but the auction ended at nearly $400. For that money, I'd buy them new. I say get they're worth the $. They'll certainly last for a long time...

TT


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

arturostevens said:


> For close to $500, this is a gorgeous shoe in shell cordovan. But where do you Alden wearers wear them? With suits and sportcoats just like a wing tip? It seem more casual, but is classified as a dress shoe? The black looks dressier, but my question goes to the bergundy color. When, where and how do you wear these bluchers?


It's a very versatile shoe for me. I use it with suits as well as with sportcoats or just slacks and a shirt. As it's completely plain, and a blucher, it really goes with almost anything. That's for the #8 shoe.

I ravello, it's good with summer suits (tans/ greens) as well as light summer pants. The lighter leather with the black edging makes it look more casual to me.


----------

